# Telsta A28D Bucket lift issues



## wmpick (May 19, 2011)

Hello, I just decided to get me a bucket truck , a 97 Ford with Telsta A28D, was wanting to see if someone could tell me where to get some user and wiring /service manuals for this unit. Also, I have already discovered an issue with it. It has Onan 4500 gen w/ battery for emergency back-up use- Unit starts fine from gen. or at back panel and the controls operate bucket smoothly but when you flip switch from override to normal to be able to contol from bucket ,it kills generator. Any ideas?? Thanks, WM.


----------

